# Face Is Darker Than Neck



## always4ever75 (Nov 17, 2008)

Hello Ladies, my face is a little bit darker than my neck.  As of right now, I am using Mac Studio Fix + Foundation NC42.  I tried to use NC 40 but too white for my face. Would I stick on NC 42 or NC 40???? Any suggestions????

Thanks.


----------



## rororebel (Nov 17, 2008)

I have the same problem. My face is NC50 and my neck/chest area is perhaps NC43/45? It's annoying when wearing lower cut tops because it becomes really noticeable.
I asked the MA at the MAC store and she pretty much said stick with my face colour rather than my neck colour.


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 17, 2008)

I would agree with that because I am in reverse...Neck darker...and I am always told to stick with my face color as well...Isn't that weird how that happens....


----------



## jayne5787 (Nov 17, 2008)

I have the same problem - my face is like, 2 shades darker than my neck and chest =P So I just use some powder bronzer on my neck and chest to even it out. HTH!


----------



## dat1okrikagirl (Nov 18, 2008)

I have the same problem my face is 2/3 shades darker than my neck.  The mac MA told me i could either use a lighter foundation on my face to match my neck or get a foundation that matched my face and apply it to my neck.  I wear a foundation that matches my face then apply it to my neck and then dust on a bronzer to my neck


----------



## User67 (Nov 18, 2008)

I have the same problem! Sometimes I'll dust some bronzer on my neck to even it out, most times I just don't worry about it because it's mostly just noticeable when I am outside in the sunlight. Indoors, it looks just fine. See if you notice the same thing.


----------



## Kochava (Aug 13, 2013)

TISH1124 said:


> I would agree with that because I am in reverse...Neck darker...and I am always told to stick with my face color as well...Isn't that weird how that happens....


  	I know this answer (as well as the whole thread) is old but... I'm always told to stick to the colour of my neck, which is shades darker than my face. My face is NC30/ NARS Punjab but my neck is at least a NC42 while my torax as well as the rest of my body are lighter than my face.

  	I use foundations darker than my face (which feels weird) but not too much, and definitely not in any of the foundations that provide more coverage, so I end up sticking to the C4 Face and Body. I love this foundation but eh, I'd like to try others but I don't seem to find a good fit.  

  	For powder my favourite has always been Blot in Medium Dark. But trying to vary things I went to the store twice to try a MSFN and each time I ended up being convinced that a different shade would be better for me, being Medium Dark and Medium Deep. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Even Medium Dark is far too dark for me, as soon as the brush touches my skin I can already see that very dark orange-y tone which everybody told me was completely 'off'. On my own I decided to buy Medium Plus which I couldn't test in the store because I was told it was too light for me, but it's perfect. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It never occurred to me to return the other ones while I still could and now I have 3 MSFNs, two of which theoretically could be used as bronzer/contour, but I just can't make it work for me -- too orange.

  	Sorry about the rant but ugh it's so frustrating.


----------

